# JSch Filetransfer ohne KnownHosts Datei?



## Br4ve (10. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,
ich probiere seit einiger Zeit etwas mit der Bibliothek JSch rum, da ich Dateien von einem Windowsrechner auf eine Linuxmaschine übertragen wollte. Das funktioniert grundsätzlich auch, allerdings benötige ich für die Authentifizierung am Linuxrechner neben dem Benutzerpasswort zwingendermaßen die KnownHosts-Datei des Linuxrechners. Ich habe auch bereits versucht die Authentifizierung über einen Publickey abzuwickeln, was leider fehlschlägt. Das Kopieren der KnownHosts-Datei vor dem eigentlichen Filetransfer kann ja aber nicht die optimale Lösung sein oder?


----------

